

Public Domain Donor: donate your IP to the public upon your death - ivankirigin
http://ni9e.com/public_domain_donor.php

======
ivankirigin
Too bad companies own most of my IP.

------
kajecounterhack
Who would come to collect this when you're dead?

------
blah12341239
I...DECLARE.... BANKRUPTCY!

